# Painting Trim for Entire House, again



## Redmonte (May 7, 2020)

Wildbill, I am reposting this because you closed the last thread. I am a painting contractor and have been doing it for more than 20 years. I have been on the industrial side of painting for the last decade.

Hi, I am painting all the trim for my house and looking at options between BM and SW. Doors, crown, base, window jambs, craftsman style trim. All of the trim is being painted white and I would prefer a eggshell or satin finish, nothing too glossy.

I have used BM advance and proclassic in the past but I was wondering if there is anything else I should be looking at. I have read quite a few of the posts on here from recent years and I have seen mention of BM Impervo and SW Solo but I have not used either. I worry about using advance because of the dry times, I will be painting these in my garage so I cant really control the environment a lot. I have had issues with advance dry times in the past and I have also been disappointed in the hide from proclassic a few times. All of it will be sprayed with an airless and I will most likely be using BIN for primer.

What are my best options from BM or SW?

Thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Given the opportunity, I go with BM every time unless there was an industrial or Marine application required. Then, I would likely choose SW given only the two options.


----------



## Redmonte (May 7, 2020)

How does impervo stack up against advance?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

impervo is a badass paint, nothing else like it IMO. Modern impervo is best used thinned out a bit and sprayed with 1-2 fog coats then a final wet coat. Very slow drying and cure time but produces overall a superior finish.


Cabinetcoat is my go to finish for whole house trim. So easy to spray, I'm a novice with a spray gun and even I make it look like glass. Excellent coverage and no issues with dry / cure times even in dark colors. Satin finish produces a nice sheen in this product. CC pairs nicely with the Lenmar 1WB.200 undercoater.


----------



## Redmonte (May 7, 2020)

Does the cabinet coat dry faster than the advance? Have you ever used BIN primer with it?

Or how about the Stix primer? The baseboard is preprimed 1x6 but I ran it all through a router table to ease the top edge. The stools are 5/4 material that I bullnosed so those will have a quite a bit of bare/preprimed contrast as well. Will the stix cover well on the barewood in contrast to the rest of the preprimed surface? BIN is a bit cheaper


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Redmonte said:


> Does the cabinet coat dry faster than the advance? Have you ever used BIN primer with it?
> 
> Or how about the Stix primer? The baseboard is preprimed 1x6 but I ran it all through a router table to ease the top edge. The stools are 5/4 material that I bullnosed so those will have a quite a bit of bare/preprimed contrast as well. Will the stix cover well on the barewood in contrast to the rest of the preprimed surface? BIN is a bit cheaper


 CC is way faster than advance. Both dry time and cure time. Can also be thinned with water to shoot HVLP. Again thin the material quite a bit and utilize fog coats.



Depends on the wood species. I like the 1WB.200 ~$20/gallon. Easy spray airless and hvlp; very easy sand to a powder under an hour. I don't use much BIN I am afraid of its brittleness and its performance around moisture. If it has to be a stain blocking primer I usually spec 217, 024, primelock or coverstain.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

I would say wholeheartedly BM. I actually am not as anti-SW as a lot of people on this website, but for trim not much SW offers really is compelling compared to BM price and performance-wise. The closest SW has nowadays to Benjamin Moore Advance is the Emerald Urethane alkyd hybrid, but retail on Advance is cheaper. The SW Emerald Urethane alkyd is a flatter satin than Advance Satin, though. They both brush out similarly, but I think the Emerald Urethane is more forgiving than Advance, though both are thinner paints that handle more like an oil, but Advance moreso. Emerald Urethane has a faster recoat time supposedly, Advance is like 12 hours. SW's white is more grayed out, so it covers better, Advance covers worse but is a more true white and truer to color swatches. 

For other SW trim paints, really don't bother. Proclassic latex and Solo I think both can in practicality be beaten by BM Regal Select. Both of those for the price, MSRP or contractor price, can't do a better job on trim than BM Regal Select, and I think Regal would even beat them by a hair in final cured hardness, too. I think Regal would dry hard enough if it was primed underneath with something good, but Advance still dries harder and more oil-like for sure. But I was happy with the final cured feel of Regal on top of Coverstain, though. 

The only sort of nice thing about Solo is for small jobs, it's interior and exterior, so it's useful for small jobs where you just have one or two door frames to do or similar, it beats having a trip to the paint store for something like that. Solo handled better and cured up about the same as Proclassic, and it's cheaper, but a lot of SW stores don't stock it and it's a week lead time sometimes.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I just used Scuff-X on trim for the first time recently, and I am sold. Good open time, but fast dry time. Lays down great. Durable. Just choose the next sheen down from what you want.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm still stuck on Advance. It just brushes and sprays so beautifully. I dont mind the 16 hr. recoat on the bigger projects as Im probably not getting a second coat on the same day anyhow. Most other paints still have a 4hr recoat time anyhow.


----------



## Redmonte (May 7, 2020)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input. Ive noticed there seems to be some disdain for SW on here but honestly thats pretty much all Ive used for a very long time. I cant tell you how many buildings ive sprayed with superpaint more than 10 years ago that still look fantastic. I am not sure if the paint store carries the lenmar undercoater. If not, it will be BIN primer and probably cabinetcoat.

Right now my garage is filled with building materials so I am probably going to be painting this in the driveway. I feel like the long dry time for the advance would get risky with bugs and junk flying around in the air.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Redmonte said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the input. Ive noticed there seems to be some disdain for SW on here but honestly thats pretty much all Ive used for a very long time. I cant tell you how many buildings ive sprayed with superpaint more than 10 years ago that still look fantastic. I am not sure if the paint store carries the lenmar undercoater. If not, it will be BIN primer and probably cabinetcoat.
> 
> Right now my garage is filled with building materials so I am probably going to be painting this in the driveway. I feel like the long dry time for the advance would get risky with bugs and junk flying around in the air.



I'd agree.


----------



## paintwrapping (Jun 17, 2020)

CApainter said:


> Given the opportunity, I go with BM every time unless there was an industrial or Marine application required. Then, I would likely choose SW given only the two options.


Same for me. BM is just better in most cases and I never had any issues with it, not even once.


----------



## Redmonte (May 7, 2020)

I ended up using seal lock and cabinet coat. Figured I would give the seal lock a try over BIN. After the first round of trim, the seal lock worked decently enough but I think I will stick with BIN in the future. I sprayed the cabinet coat with a 212 tritech FF but I am going to switch to a 310 for the next round because the 212 put out too much paint.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Redmonte said:


> I ended up using seal lock and cabinet coat. Figured I would give the seal lock a try over BIN. After the first round of trim, the seal lock worked decently enough but I think I will stick with BIN in the future. I sprayed the cabinet coat with a 212 tritech FF but I am going to switch to a 310 for the next round because the 212 put out too much paint.



BIN is superior to seal lock as an undercoater. I would only use seal lock for smoke or odor remediation. BIN is brighter white, levels better, sands better and quicker.


----------



## Redmonte (May 7, 2020)

I would agree that BIN is a superior product. What surprised me was how relatively thin the cabinet coat is. Seems like most paints these days are like oatmeal


----------

